

Why Are Cable Companies Forcing People to Turn to Piracy? - mhb
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/11/28/why-are-cable-companies-forcing-people-to-turn-to-piracy.html

======
bediger4000
* Showtime does not exist to make shows you want to buy on iTunes; it makes shows you want to watch in order to get you to buy a subcription to Showtime. *

Since when does the creator's motivation get taken into account? I make those
socks you want to wear in order to get you to buy my cheese! You filthy pirate
for not buying my cheese!

McArdle's arguments are essentially mercantilist and protectionist in nature.

